# Private Members Bill to Repeal BSL



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like Ontario may be taking a step in the right direction with this one!

http://www.randyhilliermpp.com/onta...les-bill-to-repeal-breed-specific-legislation


----------

